# medical clearance for visa



## karkarthik (Nov 28, 2012)

hello all,

i am living in India and presently cleared an interview for a dubai company. I have to undergo medical test for visa. And i came to know only contagious diseases will be given most priority in medical examination. But in my country they also check for infertility related issues like vericosele. Is this required????


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

sounds strange. The medical tests here screen for TB, Hepatitis and some other contagious diseases. Never heard of virility tests before. Does Pfizer have anything to do with medical tests now?


----------



## karkarthik (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks dear...


----------

